# Domotica mediante LOGO ??



## Ergon (Mar 17, 2010)

muy buenas.

El tame esta en que soy programador de PLC's y encasa tengo un LOGO! de siemens. Sabriais de alguna fuente de informacion donde pueda leer pequeños proyectos de domotica usnado LOGO's ?? esque por la red solo encuentro uncurso on-line de pago.

Muchas gracias por adelantado


----------



## sento87 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hola Ergon yo también he programado muchos LOGO's y en ocasiones he pensado lo mismo que tú, por que no integrarlo en una casa...

El problema es el reducido de sus entradas/salidas, cualquier casa media lo sobrepasa.

Un saludo


----------



## guilleautomation (Mar 6, 2011)

Muchachos:

                Ustedes que dicen ser programadores de plc o módulos lógicos logo!...No se si saben que existen los módulos de expansion de entradas/salidas discretas o analógicas...y comunicacion
logo! DM8,DM16,LOGO!AM 2,LOGO!AM 2 PT100,logo!AM 2 AQ,logo!CM ASIinterface,logo!CM EIB/KNX,logo!TD....Asi que no pueden decir que es reducido el número de E/S porque con poco dinero se puede ampliar para cualquier trabajo que se quiera realizar.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 7, 2011)

De echo para partir hay varios modelos 
No se pueden llamar programadores si no saben encontrar información en la red, yo utilice la primera versíon de la red hace 10 años y encontre info en la red y ahora con todo lo que hay no encuentran nada
empiecen por conocer el producto
http://www.automation.siemens.com/mcms/programmable-logic-controller/en/logic-module-logo/modular-basic-variants/Pages/Default.aspx

Si el site esta en inglés hay información en castellano busquenla, desde este sitio la pueden hallar, el sitio esta lleno de documentación asi que denlo vuelta por completo examinen cada opción


----------

